# Dress Code for Viewing



## Galt

I will attending a viewing tonight and a funeral tomorrow for a good friend's mother. What is the dress code a viewing?

Not really looking for the trad answer, just what's appropriate. This was not a highly dressy family, so I don't want to over do it, but I don't want to under do it either. Suit?, Blazer and tie?, Blazer no tie?

I'm not worried about style points. Just don't want to be over or under dressed.



> *ASK ANDY UPDATE:*
> Be sure to checkout our comprehensive guide on Proper Attire for a Funeral Viewing, in addition to reading the great suggestions below!


----------



## eagle2250

You would be fine wearing a navy blazer, dark grey or charcoal slacks, white or pale blue shirt, with your tie of some subdued color/pattern. As you suggest in your OP, the last several viewings I've attended have seemed to be pretty much, come as you are affairs but, I don't think, with the blazer/odd trouser combo, that you will appear as over-dressed. Condolences on your friends loss.


----------



## Speas

I don't see why you wouldnt wear a dark suit and plain tie. No one will think you overdressed, just respectful.


----------



## jackmccullough

I would wear a dark suit to the funeral. You could, but need not, go down a notch for the viewing.


----------



## smujd

I would wear a dark suit to both the funeral and viewing. If you only have one suit that fits the bill, wear it to both. A blazer is too casual for such a somber occasion.


----------



## Cruiser

It's been a long time since I've been to a viewing where there was more than a couple or three suits being worn. In fact, the last two I attended this past year were both for wives of friends of mine and the husbands of the deceased wore navy blazers for the viewings, one without a tie. 

I don't think there was any disrespect intended in either case. I think they were just trying to create a warm, comfortable atmosphere for their friends and loved ones, most of whom were similarly dressed. For the funerals, almost all of these same folks were dressed in dark suits.

For the record, for one of these viewings I wore a charcoal suit with a white shirt and dark tie, while for the other I wore a navy blazer with charcoal pants and an open collared white shirt. I tend to select what I wear based on what I know about the family and friends of the deceased, and what I think they are most comfortable with. 

On the other hand my job requires me to attend several viewings/funerals a year of people that I don't know personally. I always wear a charcoal suit, white shirt, and dark tie for those.

Cruiser


----------



## rl1856

Coat and tie to the viewing. Dark Suit to the funeral.

It is common for people to attend a viewing after having left the office, or having done something else during the day- hence slightly less formal attire is customary. However, you specifically make an effort to dress appropriately for a funeral. 

Best,

Ross


----------



## Galt

Cruiser said:


> I tend to select what I wear based on what I know about the family and friends of the deceased, and what I think they are most comfortable with.


Thanks Cruiser. Based on what I know about the family and friend group, I'm going go with grey pants, blue shirt, blue blazer, no tie.

Thanks for all responses.


----------



## Larsd4

I'd wear a suit to both events. White shirts to both. Conservative tie to the viewing. Solid black necktie to the funeral.


----------



## Grenadier

I think a black suit would be eminently appropriate for a funeral.


----------

